# Problème iMessage avec Yosemite sur machine virtuelle



## bouhh69 (7 Novembre 2014)

bonjour,

j'ai virtualisé yosemite avec vmware fusion pour pouvoir effectuer des test, tous fonctionne normalement sauf imessage, je n'arrive pas à faire l'enregistrement.
je ne comprend pas car icloud marche, appstore marche.

si une personne aurais une idée.

merci


----------



## bouhh69 (8 Novembre 2014)

personne n'as d'idées?


----------



## bompi (9 Novembre 2014)

Tu n'aurais pas un message d'erreur ?


----------



## bouhh69 (9 Novembre 2014)

connexion à imessage impossible
une erreur s'est produit lors de l'activation.
reessayez.


voila la message complet.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2014)

Est-ce que iMessage fonctionne dans ta machine non virtuelle (Mountain Lion) ?

Que dit FaceTime dans Yosemite (virtuel) ?


----------



## bompi (9 Novembre 2014)

Je dirais qu'il s'agit d'un simple blocage au niveau d'un des pare-feu : de Yosemite ou du système hôte.
Regarde ici les ports à ouvrir.


----------



## bouhh69 (9 Novembre 2014)

sur ma machine host (yosemite aussi) ca fonctionne.
avec facetime ca ce log mais apres j'ai un message comme quoi facetime veut utiliser vos informations confidentielles gardées dans " IDS:idappel-AuthToken" de votre trousseau.
si je lui permet l'accés ca ce déconnect.
je ne pense pas ce que se sois un problème de ports.
une idée?


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2014)

Dans ce cas, effectivement le problème est peut-être tout bêtement des entrées fautives dans le Trousseau.
Essaye après avoir supprimé les entrées qui semblent se rapporter à facetime.
Chez moi, qui n'utilise pas Facetime mais l'est sans doute activé, j'ai une entrée "com.apple.facetime: registrationV1".


----------



## bouhh69 (10 Novembre 2014)

salut,
je vais regarder,
mais je soupçonne un problème ou plutôt un blocage de appel car c'est du vmware.

si tu as une autre idée.

merci quand même.


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2014)

bouhh69 a dit:


> salut,
> je vais regarder,
> mais je soupçonne un problème ou plutôt un blocage de appel car c'est du vmware.
> 
> ...


Bin, dans ce cas, ce serait bien un problème de réseau : NAT, pare-feu etc.

Une machine virtuelle peut être configurée de diverses manières, sur le plan du réseau. En général, on opte pour le mode "réseau virtuel" au sein du système hébergeur.
Tu aurais peut-être intérêt à opter pour une interface réseau autonome qui se connecte directement à ton routeur.


----------



## bouhh69 (10 Novembre 2014)

re,
non mais je sais comment fonctionne un vm j'en manipule tous les jours sur des ESX.
non quand je parle d'un problème avec vmware c'est plus par rapport a un problème de serial de matos ou un truc comme ca.
j'ai vu que des personnes qui on des hackintoch on un peut les même problème que moi.


PS:ma carte réseau est en mode bridge (elle est connecter direct comme tu dit au routeur elle récupère un ip de mon réseau interne)


----------



## bouhh69 (10 Novembre 2014)

bon je viens de trouver.
c'est un probleme avec vmware et l'identification du matos.
je viens de mettre à jour vmware en version fusion 7 et ca marche.
et d'apres ce que j'ai trouver aussi il faut attendre vmware 11 pour que ca marche aussi pour Windows.

voila

merci quand meme

@+


----------

